# Stabilizer muscles for shooting...



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

I guess we can't shoot well EVERY time we go to the range, but today I did horrible for some reason. I use the shoot and see targets, and shoot 24 rounds into each target (have 2 targets up at once). The first two I shot very very good groups. Then the next two sets were absolutely horrible. I was pulling shots like crazy, even when I was concentrating on not pulling them and trying to allow the trigger to "surprise" me.

Why? Well, I noticed I was shaking alot. Even when I'd start to slowly apply pressure to the trigger, between the time I would start to squeeze and the time the gun would go off, I was moving all over the place, yet I was trying as hard as I could to be still. I was shooting from about 10 yds.

This leads me to believe that I need to start working out to strengthen my stabilizer muscles in my arms. This might sound crazy but I think this will really help. I used to lift weights religiously in high school (benching was my favorite) and I was in excellent shape. I've been out of high school for 6 years now and I havent' touched a weight set since, and though I'm definitely not fat, I've lost most of my muscles tone. When anyone first starts to life weights, they're really shakey. After lots of lifting (meaning over time) you start to build muscle memory and stabilizer muscles. Someone who lifts regularly can pick up a heavy bench bar and do full reps nice and smooth as where someone who never lifts would be shaking like crazy.

Might sound like a crazy theory, but I think if I start to regularly do upper body workouts, I MIGHT, notice I said MIGHT, this is a theory, help increase my shooting accuracy by minimizing my shaking. The gun I shoot at the range once a week is a full sized p226, and it's definitely light for its size but after several minutes of holding it straight out my arms must start to wear out.

I can only imagine how crazy this sounds from anyone reading it but I'm going to start lifting weekly to see how it affects my shooting.:smt102

but please go easy on me, anyone have any thoughts on this theory?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you feel yourself getting fatigued while holding the gun, weight training will definately help. I knew an older guy who used to hold a gallon jug of water out at arms legnth to keep his arms strong for target shooting.

If you are feeling twitchy but it doesn't feel like your muscles are giving out, you might want to check with a doctor. If you're 6 years out of highschool (24 years old???) and were in good shape then, you shouldn't have lost so much muscle mass that holding a gun out is difficult.

Also, too much caffine and too little sleep will make you feel like an old man! :watching:


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

kev74 said:


> If you feel yourself getting fatigued while holding the gun, weight training will definately help. I knew an older guy who used to hold a gallon jug of water out at arms legnth to keep his arms strong for target shooting.
> 
> If you are feeling twitchy but it doesn't feel like your muscles are giving out, you might want to check with a doctor. If you're 6 years out of highschool (24 years old???) and were in good shape then, you shouldn't have lost so much muscle mass that holding a gun out is difficult.
> 
> Also, too much caffine and too little sleep will make you feel like an old man! :watching:


well i quit drinking anything with caffeine and i get plenty of sleep, so I think I'll start working out, I need to anyways, if it helps, it helps, lol :mrgreen:


----------

